
Interactive model of cave system where Thai kids are trapped - lighttower
http://geo-nred.nu.ac.th/3d/nangnon3d5/nangnon.html
======
lighttower
The server is not secured properly, you can get the index of any directory by
navigating from the URL. There are different models available.

